
April fool's day 2020 is canceled, you monsters - app4soft
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/31/21201179/april-fools-day-2020-is-canceled
======
jsjddbbwj
First you had to have a stupid April fools prank to show how cool you were.

This year you have to cancel it to show how cool you are.

------
LocalH
What next, cancel all of comedy?

~~~
app4soft
Of course no, watch LSSC tonight![0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/12451765583751290...](https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/1245176558375129088)

